# torsion key lifts???



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

was thinking about adding the 3 inch leveling/lift kit to my 03 2500hd... ive heard some mixed reviews on them but i want some added height and bigger tires, but i dont want something drastic. so i was thinkin about the keys and maybe blocks or extra leaf in the back.. what would you guys reccommend


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

i had the 07 2500HD ccsb diesel classic body added the torsion keys and added a 1 " lift block in rear fit LT2857516 under it without rubbing and the truck looked good


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

x2 what he said^^^^ truck sits perfectly level even when plow is raised. Handles it well, and looks better too


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

chris694205;1017588 said:


> was thinking about adding the 3 inch leveling/lift kit to my 03 2500hd... ive heard some mixed reviews on them but i want some added height and bigger tires, but i dont want something drastic. so i was thinkin about the keys and maybe blocks or extra leaf in the back.. what would you guys reccommend


Just getting the keys alone is a waste of money - just crank your bars as that's all the keys are doing. You should get a kit with shock extenders if you want to go over about 2" of lift in the front as you'll be topping out your shocks too often otherwise.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea thats what i ordered... along with the 2 inch blocks in the back


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Just cranking up the factory key will not get you as much lift as aftermarket. You might get 1 1/2 stock and 2 1/2 - 3 with the aftermarket. Also get a full replacement block that is steel for teh rear. Some of the low cost kits have an Aluminum block you stack on the factory and they are prone to failure.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

ok guys.. i started my torsion key lift with the blocks in the back... do you know of any tricks to take the factory keys off the torsion bars??? mine are a huge pain in the A$$


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

chris694205;1027053 said:


> ok guys.. i started my torsion key lift with the blocks in the back... do you know of any tricks to take the factory keys off the torsion bars??? mine are a huge pain in the A$$


Chris, first things first spray the T bar where they go into the cross member and front control arms down real good with FF, You may need to heat them to get them out. Either buy the T Bar tool to unwind the bar or if you are real careful a bottle jack in the right position in the pork chop will unload the torsion bar. Jack the front end up to take the weight off the front tires and of course jack stands before you get under the truck. Tale the pressure of the pork chop with a bottle jack or the correct tool pull the block out and release the jack on the pork chop. Now the hard part getting the T bar out of the pork chop, this is where heat may help. First and foremost be very careful when unloading the T bars bad things can happen if that jack slips so stay clear of the jack and T bars at all times.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

flykelley;1027064 said:


> Chris, first things first spray the T bar where they go into the cross member and front control arms down real good with FF, You may need to heat them to get them out. Either buy the T Bar tool to unwind the bar or if you are real careful *a bottle jack in the right position *in the pork chop will unload the torsion bar. Jack the front end up to take the weight off the front tires and of course jack stands before you get under the truck. Tale the pressure of the pork chop with a bottle jack or the correct tool pull the block out and release the jack on the pork chop. Now the hard part getting the T bar out of the pork chop, this is where heat may help. First and foremost be very careful when unloading the T bars bad things can happen if that jack slips so stay clear of the jack and T bars at all times.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


I'm sorry, but that sounds like a trip to the ER or morgue. The proper tool can purchased or borrowed from a GM dealer. In a pinch some guys have used a good quality 2 jaw puller.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

2COR517;1027112 said:


> I'm sorry, but that sounds like a trip to the ER or morgue. The proper tool can purchased or borrowed from a GM dealer. In a pinch some guys have used a good quality 2 jaw puller.


Sorry but I don't know of a single GM Dealer will *Loan* you a tool to do this. Maybe rent one from a auto parts store. This is why I said if you do use a bottle jack you have to be damn careful when you do this. I do think you should use the proper tools for the job.

Mike


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

you need a tool to do it if you go 2 fat bobs garage on line they have a kit that comes with the tool shock extensions and kets and a block for the rear end we did it in my buddys truck he has the same thing as you its easy as f... to do but i would get a 2 inch up front 3 looks funny


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea i have a special tool used for removing U joints.. it makes it easy to take the tension the bars... but my problem is getting the damn keys off of the bars.. i guess ill just have to use more heat and a bigger hammer


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

Get a old ****** shocket a pair of vice grips hold the shocket. With the grips get your strongest buddy a 10. Lb sleg hammer. And swing away that's how we got them off


----------

